# Jeopardy! (The James Holzhauer Show)



## Passepartout (Apr 24, 2019)

This young man has fundamentally changed the way the game is played. Ken Jennings mused that starting with the big money questions would be a winning strategy by amassing money and collecting Daily Double questions and denying them from other players.

Holzhauer has such quick responses and is so knowledgeable on a variety of subjects that he will be difficult to unseat. I think the only way will be if he goes 'all in' and misses the clue late in a game.

I have even considered the end of Jeopardy! if he scares off other players, and Alex Trebec's pancreatic cancer doesn't go well.

Jim


----------



## Lydlady (Apr 24, 2019)

The end of Jeopardy?!  Wow, I never thought of that possibility.  But this guy is incredible.  I am amazed that one person has that much knowledge.  I keep thinking there must be some category that he doesn't know all that well but so far he seems to know it all.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 24, 2019)

I'm a fan.  And you can't help but love the hang-dog expressions on the faces of the contestants he beats.  Some have done decently well, and with any other champ they might have a chance of winning, but James is just continually kicking serious butt.  Even if he loses at this point, he holds all five of the top five one-day winning amounts, so he'll be on the charts for a long time - maybe forever.

Ken Jennings won 74 games in a row.  If James does that, the sponsors may have to take out a loan to pay him.  At 14 days(?) he's already won over $1 Million.  If he wins these kind of amounts for another 60 days?  Holey cow! 

Go James!

Dave


----------



## dsmrp (Apr 24, 2019)

I don't think Jeopardy has any rules limiting daily winners to a maximum amount of shows. A long long time ago the max was 5 shows.

I watch Jeopardy now to see if Holzhauer wins. He's  a professional gambler, so
 he doesn't flinch at those big dbl &final Jeopardy wagers. 

Yeah I'm not sure if another contestant can beat him. Maybe he'll get tired of playing Jeopardy, or the producers say enuf is enough??


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 24, 2019)

dsmrp said:


> I don't think Jeopardy has any rules limiting daily winners to a maximum amount of shows. A long long time ago the max was 5 shows.
> 
> I watch Jeopardy now to see if Holzhauer wins. He's  a professional gambler, so
> he doesn't flinch at those big dbl &final Jeopardy wagers.
> ...



They used to have the five game limit on wins, but then decided to let a champ win as many times as they can.  That's how Ken Jennings won so many times.  At this rate, I expect (hope?) James wins a lot.  He's making the show very interesting, and I can tell Alex is enjoying things.  Given Alex's health issues, it's a good way to spend what may be his last season on the show.

Dave


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 25, 2019)

He's been pretty amazing to watch.  Last night I was shocked when he missed one of the $1,600 questions.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 25, 2019)

There was an article about James in our newspaper today- after his $131,XXX winnings on yesterday's show. It hinted that we may not know until September the final outcome for him. He said that at home in Las Vegas he's recognized, so my takeaway is that he's returned to his 'regular' life. I've often wondered, and do any of you know how many shows they tape at a time? Ken Jennings said that one thing that kept him from making huge 'Final Jeopardy' bets- like James' $60,000 one was that he (Ken) didn't want to lose a years' pay on one trivia wager and have to come back in 5 minutes and play again against new contestants.

Jim


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 25, 2019)

I believe they do five shows in a day. What I am wondering is when they will go to reruns.  In that case, he may have to come back in the fall to finish his run.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 25, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> I believe they do five shows in a day. What I am wondering is when they will go to reruns.  In that case, he may have to come back in the fall to finish his run.



I think they tape five at a time, four days in a row, every month. So they never really go to reruns. Jeopardy does a lot of special tournaments and such, and then they go back to the regular shows. My local network shows rerun episodes on weekends. But Monday to Friday it’s “live” stuff.

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 25, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> I think they tape five at a time, four days in a row, every month. So they never really go to reruns. Jeopardy does a lot of special tournaments and such, and then they go back to the regular shows. My local network shows rerun episodes on weekends. But Monday to Friday it’s “live” stuff.


Hmmm. We get an hour of Jeopardy! every weeknight. The first half hour is from one year ago (handy for those of us without short-term memory) and the second half hour is 'today's fresh show. At the Boise digs, they show recycled shows on the weekend but just the fresh one on weeknights.

So apparently they have the shows out to September 'in the can' and we'll have to wait until after that to find out if James is still king of the hill. He mentioned that his goal is to beat out Ken Jenning's $2.5 million. Wouldn't it be something if he resigns undefeated?


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 25, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> I think they tape five at a time, four days in a row, every month. So they never really go to reruns. Jeopardy does a lot of special tournaments and such, and then they go back to the regular shows. My local network shows rerun episodes on weekends. But Monday to Friday it’s “live” stuff.
> 
> Dave


They rerun the tournaments for sure on our networks.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 25, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Hmmm. We get an hour of Jeopardy! every weeknight. The first half hour is from one year ago (handy for those of us without short-term memory) and the second half hour is 'today's fresh show. At the Boise digs, they show recycled shows on the weekend but just the fresh one on weeknights.
> 
> So apparently they have the shows out to September 'in the can' and we'll have to wait until after that to find out if James is still king of the hill. He mentioned that his goal is to beat out Ken Jenning's $2.5 million. Wouldn't it be something if he resigns undefeated?




My local Seattle channel has a half hour of Jeopardy after a half hour of Wheel of Fortune on weeknights.  It must be a syndication thing?

If James can beat Ken Jennings' numbers, that'd be excellent.  And no matter how he finishes, you know he'll be back for the Tournament of Champions.  He's definitely the best I've ever seen on the show.

Dave


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 25, 2019)

It's interesting that the _Game Show Gary _Progressive Insurance TV commercial is running, about a "Jeopardy" contestant that knows everything.

I don't normally watch, but you sorta have to right now, and he kills with his Daily Doubles.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Apr 25, 2019)

There's no real way to do this, but------------------
I wish when they had the Tournament of Champions, and best of the best, etc., that they could find a way
to eliminate (or at least 'lessen') the first to 'ring in'.  

On every show, you see the contestants simultaneously trying to buzz in FIRST---but of course only ONE gets in.

During the CHAMPIONS, I think often 2 or even 3 of the players know the answer----but are at the mercy of the 'buzzer'.

Too bad there wasn't a way to see that Ken knew 51 of the 60 questions, James knew 53 of the 60, etc.

Pat


----------



## Brett (Apr 25, 2019)

that guy is amazing.   

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/24/...on=click&module=Editors Picks&pgtype=Homepage


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 25, 2019)

A local girl won the teen tournament, she said they all knew most of the answers.
Incidentally, she endured a lot of hateful Facebook and media comments, and harassment at school.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 25, 2019)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> There's no real way to do this, but------------------
> I wish when they had the Tournament of Champions, and best of the best, etc., that they could find a way
> to eliminate (or at least 'lessen') the first to 'ring in'.
> 
> ...


Pat, Your thought was echoed by Austin Rodgers who was a high winning champion last year. He said that the race to the buzzer is very real, as virtually all the contestants know the majority of the questions. I have thought for a long time that the producers could put on a tournament of #2 winners. Give the runners-up a chance at some more money, or perhaps to compete for another shot at being a contestant. I'd also like to see #2 & #3 get more than $1,000 and $2,000 respectively, (maybe the amount they've amassed?) but that's another thing.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 25, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> I have thought for a long time that the producers could put on a tournament of #2 winners. Give the runners-up a chance at some more money, or perhaps to compete for another shot at being a contestant. I'd also like to see #2 & #3 get more than $1,000 and $2,000 respectively, (maybe the amount they've amassed?) but that's another thing.



There is no shortage of losing contestants, nor of new contestant-wannabes.  I suspect a lot of the choices are made on who they think would make good TV.

I think it used to be that losing contestants got to keep their total winning amounts. It changed st some point, but I don’t know why.

Dave


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 25, 2019)

I don’t believe they ever got the amount they earned if they did not win.  It is a game of rank, only number one wins.


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 25, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> I think it used to be that losing contestants got to keep their total winning amounts. It changed st some point, but I don’t know why.
> 
> Dave



Got that confused with Wheel of Fortune?


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 25, 2019)

OldGuy said:


> Got that confused with Wheel of Fortune?



No, I'm sure it was on Jeopardy.  So off to Google I went.  And here's what it says on https://thejeopardyfan.com/2016/11/why-does-only-the-winner-keep-the-cash.html page, quoting from "The Jeopardy Book" :

_"When the show was in preparation to return to air in 1984, there was much discussion about this issue, and here are the reasons this change to the game was made. The sums of money a contestant can win on Jeopardy! are much greater now than in the original version of the show. For example, Burns Cameron, the Tournament of Champions winner in 1966, took home just over $11,000. Compare that to the $172,000 won by Chuck Forrest in 1984 [sic], and it becomes clear that we are dealing with a different sort of game. So we realized that in the new version of the show, three players could very easily reach Final Jeopardy! with five or six thousand dollars each. One or two of the contestants could look at the category, which might be Nuclear Physics, realize they have little knowledge in this area, and conclude that it will be nice to go home with $5,000 in their pockets. They would wager nothing. In the older version of the show, with just a few hundred dollars involved, most contestants would take a whirl at it and risk it all with the hope of winning.

Even then, some were content to leave with small sums. “Some of the contestants were there just to pick up cash,” recalls the show’s first producer, Bob Rubin. “Once they built up a little money, they would protect it, wouldn’t risk much, and didn’t care if they came back on the show the next day. Others were only interested in winning, risked everything, and that made for the excitement. Women contestants were more apt to be protective of the money than men.” There was one male contestant, however, who appeared on the show in 1967 with the express purpose of winning enough money to buy an engagement ring. He won a sufficient amount for the ring midway through the game and kept his mouth shut from there on. He did, by the way, purchase the ring, marry the girl, and remains married to her twenty-three years later.

But when the show returned in 1984, we knew that it was going to be sold largely for early evening time-slots, competing with reruns of sitcoms, and later, those tabloid shows; our product had to be exciting, and the key was a horse-race to the finish of Final Jeopardy! the other problem we anticipated was that if a contestant was running away with the show—$14,000 to, say, $5,000—the contestants with less money, knowing they cannot possibly win unless the leader made a historic blunder, would not even participate. So by changing the rule to allowing only the winner to keep the cash (although there are occasions when someone is so far ahead Final Jeopardy! has no suspense) more often than not the outcome of the game remains undecided until the final seconds.

We feel this rule change put even more jeopardy in Jeopardy!"
_
All the above makes good sense.  So I guess what I remember was "old" Jeopardy contestants keeping the money.  "New" Jeopardy contestants only keep the money if they win. 

Dave


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 25, 2019)

My friend was on Jeopardy. She added an s or left it off on final jeopardy, she was the winner and then they decided against her.  $18000


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 25, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> No, I'm sure it was on Jeopardy.  So off to Google I went.  And here's what it says on https://thejeopardyfan.com/2016/11/why-does-only-the-winner-keep-the-cash.html page, quoting from "The Jeopardy Book" :
> 
> <SNIP>
> 
> ...


Thanks for the research. It seems they thought it through.


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 25, 2019)

I have known several people that have been on Jeopardy. One did the New York Times Crossword in Ink and with a 15 minute timer. He said the real Jeopardy is so different from the tryouts. He had brain freeze and finished last.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 25, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> I have known several people that have been on Jeopardy. One did the New York Times Crossword in Ink and with a 15 minute timer. He said the real Jeopardy is so different from the tryouts. He had brain freeze and finished last.



I'm reminded of Weird Al Yankovic's "I Lost On Jeopardy" song.  I like to think I'm pretty smart, but some of these Jeopardy contestants make me feel like a drooling idiot. 

Dave


----------



## rapmarks (May 1, 2019)

I wonder if they gave the opponents the answers ahead of time, if James would beat them to the buzzer and still win.


----------



## Passepartout (May 1, 2019)

They finished taping all this season's shows in April. Alex was on Good Morning America and didn't say if James finished the shows. Suspense. Suspense. He's now exceeded Julia Collins' 19 game streak and only Ken Jennings' 74 game series awaits.

I wonder if a 'Watson' (IBM's computer) rematch is planned?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 1, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> They finished taping all this season's shows in April. Alex was on Good Morning America and didn't say if James finished the shows. Suspense. Suspense. He's now exceeded Julia Collins' 19 game streak and only Ken Jennings' 74 game series awaits.
> 
> I wonder if a 'Watson' (IBM's computer) rematch is planned?


On tonights show, Alex said James tied Julia's streak at 20.

Richard


----------



## rapmarks (May 1, 2019)

they said the teachers tournament starts next week.


----------



## Passepartout (May 1, 2019)

MULTIZ321 said:


> On tonights show, Alex said James tied Julia's streak at 20.
> 
> Richard


picky, picky.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 2, 2019)

Jeopardy Winner wants to be a MLB General Manager.


https://www.mlb.com/cubs/news/jeopardy-winner-wants-to-be-a-mlb-general-manager.


Richard


----------



## Passepartout (May 2, 2019)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Jeopardy Winner wants to be a MLB General Manager.
> 
> 
> https://www.mlb.com/cubs/news/jeopardy-winner-wants-to-be-a-mlb-general-manager.
> ...


Very interesting read about this interesting young man. Thanks, Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 2, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Very interesting read about this interesting young man. Thanks, Richard


Hi Jim,

You're welcome. Glad you enjoyed the article - I did too.  I think he almost miscalculated his bet the other night when he won by $18. Am glad his streak is still alive.

Best Regards.

Richard


----------



## am1 (May 2, 2019)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> You're welcome. Glad you enjoyed the article - I did too.  I think he almost miscalculated his bet the other night when he won by $18. Am glad his streak is still alive.
> 
> ...



I would be happy for someone else to win.  Spread the good fortune.


----------



## Passepartout (May 2, 2019)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> You're welcome. Glad you enjoyed the article - I did too.  I think he almost miscalculated his bet the other night when he won by $18. Am glad his streak is still alive
> 
> ...


----------



## Panina (May 2, 2019)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> You're welcome. Glad you enjoyed the article - I did too.  I think he almost miscalculated his bet the other night when he won by $18. Am glad his streak is still alive.
> 
> ...


I am enjoying his streak too.


----------



## Panina (May 2, 2019)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> You're welcome. Glad you enjoyed the article - I did too.  I think he almost miscalculated his bet the other night when he won by $18. Am glad his streak is still alive.
> 
> ...


I am enjoying his streak too.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 2, 2019)

The children's books that turned James Holzhauer
into a 'Jeopardy!' champ.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/ente...8d8bb1df986_story.html?utm_term=.7607c6139b61.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 2, 2019)

Here's the secret to how James Holzhauer nearly lost on 'Jeopardy!'


https://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/ftw/2019/05/02/james-holzhauer-jeopardy-adam-levin/39429099/


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 3, 2019)

James Holzhauer is a 'Jeopardy!' sensation. The pro-gambler is also a winning hand for Las Vegas.


https://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-james-holzhauer-jeopardy-vegas-20190503-story.html.


Richard


----------



## rapmarks (May 4, 2019)

One of the articles said he is a bridge player, he must be formidable


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 4, 2019)

I Finally Made it to 'Jeopardy!' and Was
Beating James Holzhauer. Then He Got Rolling.


https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/04/arts/television/jeopardy-holzhauer-stephanie-stein.html.


Richard


----------



## DaveNV (May 4, 2019)

James is a machine.  I am completely rooting for him to take it completely off the records charts.  

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (May 4, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> James is a machine.  I am completely rooting for him to take it completely off the records charts.


He seems to have total and instantaneous recall of everything he's ever read or heard. What a memory! Shucks, don't ask what I had for lunch yesterday!


----------



## bbodb1 (May 4, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> One of the articles said he is a bridge player, he must be formidable



But even Warren needs Charlie.....


----------



## DaveNV (May 4, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> He seems to have total and instantaneous recall of everything he's ever read or heard. What a memory! Shucks, don't ask what I had for lunch yesterday!



I'm right there with you, Jim.  Sorry, what was your name again?  

Dave


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 4, 2019)

Jeopardy! champs Ken Jennings and James
Holzhauer now facing Off on the true mental battlefield: Twitter.


https://news.avclub.com/jeopardy-champs-ken-jennings-and-james-holzhauer-now-f-1834529680.


Richard


----------



## am1 (May 4, 2019)

Both wanting a payday and a chance at more fame.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 5, 2019)

Alex Trebek Says 'We Will Beat Cancer' After
Admitting He Experiences 'Deep Sadness' Amid
Diagnosis 


https://people.com/health/jeopardy-alex-trebek-we-will-beat-cancer/


Richard


----------



## Brett (May 5, 2019)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Alex Trebek Says 'We Will Beat Cancer' After
> Admitting He Experiences 'Deep Sadness' Amid
> Diagnosis
> 
> ...




We're all rooting for James and Alex
well, maybe not all for James, Ken Jennings is probably hoping he falls short of the consecutive days record


----------



## DaveNV (May 5, 2019)

Brett said:


> We're all rooting for James and Alex
> well, maybe not all for James, Ken Jennings is probably hoping he falls short of the consecutive days record



At this point, if the show continues (Alex's health issues), I'm sure James will be invited to participate in the various Tournaments of Champions.  Even if he doesn't beat Ken Jennings' winning number of games record, he's destroyed the record books and changed how the game will be played.  
For the dynamic way he's approaching things, I hope he rocks it into the stratosphere.  Go James!  

Dave


----------



## WVBaker (May 5, 2019)

Former "Jeopardy!" champion Tom Nichols says James Holzhauer's mastery of controlling the buzzer is making the game unfair for his competitors and unenjoyable to watch for viewers.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/video/weather/is-james-holzhauer-ruining-jeopardy-for-everyone/vi-AAATPFu


This should draw more than a few comments but, someone has to be the first and perhaps only one. I agree with Mr. Nichols.

I've taken a hiatus from watching the "James" show, formerly known as Jeopardy. At the very least, Ken Jennings always appeared humble. I also enjoyed watching Austin Rogers, Julia Collins, Roger Craig and even Buzzy Cohen. Well not so much Buzzy, but I could at least tolerate him.

For me, James Holzhauer is the definition of smug, contemptuous and immodesty.


----------



## DaveNV (May 5, 2019)

WVBaker said:


> Former "Jeopardy!" champion Tom Nichols says James Holzhauer's mastery of controlling the buzzer is making the game unfair for his competitors and unenjoyable to watch for viewers.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/video/weather/is-james-holzhauer-ruining-jeopardy-for-everyone/vi-AAATPFu
> 
> ...



I agree he appears smug and so forth. I interpret a lot of it as personal amazement. But when you turn it around - this is a guy who grew up watching Jeopardy, and like all of us, probably thought, "I could do so much better on that show!"  He went through the application process to get himself on the show, and no doubt, did the massive amount of homework to master such a wealth of trivial information.  If the trick to his success is because he's quickest on the buzzer, in order to beat opponents to be first to answer the question, that doesn't seem such a bad thing to me.  The other contestants would be just as happy to beat him if they happened to be faster on the buzzer.  But in the times others get there first and get the answer wrong, James usually comes through with the right answer.  You have to give him that.  So there are layers to being successful at what he's doing.

At the end of the day, Jeopardy is a game of speed, wit, moxie, and brain power.  James has all four of those.  Is he a bit smug about it? Sure, but wouldn't you be a little smug, too, if you'd done so well, after everything it took to get there?  (Ken Jennings got a little cocky, too, despite being a more humble guy - and Alex doesn't help by trying to make them feel they're something extraordinary.)  James is also a professional gambler, where "smug" kind of goes with the territory.  So I'd give him his time in the sun - his end will come, and when it does, imagine how incredible it will be when somebody beats him.  THAT person is the one who will be thinking, "Who's smiling now?"  

Note that I'm not defending James.  Just considering the source.  He's a remarkable player, and buzzer-speed notwithstanding, he's a helluva lot smarter at useless information than I am.  LOL!  

Dave


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 5, 2019)

It amuses me how people think they know a person based on their TV appearances.
(aka as the Cosby syndrome...)

Looks smug, therefore smug...
LOL

Based on what I have read, what James has said, and what Alex has stated - that is a poor assumption.

Don’t like James - then don’t watch.
But, don’t make assumptions based on gut feelings.  He has solved Jeopardy based on being Game Theory Optimal.  The buzzer timing has always been the case. Jennings was also great on buzzer timing.  But, you also have to have the diverse knowledge - which he has.

We no longer watch Wheel of Fortune because of things Pat Sajek has actually said in public.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (May 5, 2019)

I will continue to watch; I am enjoying the ride.

I do NOT read him as 'smug'-----I think his body language is just a bit less 'comfortable' than some other folks.

The people who don't like the way the plays/ WINS----seems like sour grapes to me.

I posted earlier about the buzzer is a significant part---but, beyond that---- this guy is GOOD!!!!
He wagers more AGGRESSIVELY than anyone before him ever has---but he still has to get the answers CORRECT---and he DOES!!


----------



## Glynda (May 5, 2019)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> ...snip
> 
> I do NOT read him as 'smug'-----I think his body language is just a bit less 'comfortable' than some other folks. ...snip



I agree. He seems just a wee bit socially awkward to me. Perhaps not comfortable in certain situations.


----------



## DaveNV (May 5, 2019)

Glynda said:


> I agree. He seems just a wee bit socially awkward to me. Perhaps not comfortable in certain situations.



I think maybe it's the forced smile he often has.  That "Look into the camera and smile, James" kind of thing.  His genuine, unguarded smile is much more sincere-looking.

Dave


----------



## rapmarks (May 5, 2019)

I mentioned earlier that the girl who won the teen tournament was subject to a lot of harassment.  Hard enough to concentrate and ring in,without strangers and schoolmates bashing you for perceived personality flaws.


----------



## Brett (May 7, 2019)

James Holzhauerwas was just a "regular slacker" guy,  a C student ... took him six years to get on jeopardy  (with a forced smile)

*https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/07/arts/television/james-holzhauer-jeopardy.html?action=click&module=Editors Picks&pgtype=Homepage*


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 11, 2019)

'Jeopardy!' Champion James Holzhauer Explained How He Built His Strategy 'From The Ground Up'


https://uproxx.com/sports/jeopardy-champion-james-holzhauer-built-strategy-video/


Richard


----------



## rapmarks (May 11, 2019)

Does anyone find it a bit boring without James?


----------



## DaveNV (May 11, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> Does anyone find it a bit boring without James?



Yes!  I've been half-watching the Teachers Tournament this past week, and I'm like, "Meh."  One guy did a big Daily Double wager that doubled his total, giving him $20K, with the other two only a few thousand, and I found myself think it was a WWJD move - "What Would James Do?"  LOL!  

Like him or not, James has changed the way I'll view Jeopardy from now on.  

Dave


----------



## WVBaker (May 11, 2019)

Clearly in the minority here however for me, his "run" has made the show boring.

Holzhauer, at least in my eyes, is simply overly pretentious with his "push of the chips" move among others. If someone enjoys that sort of pompous demeanor, voila, you've found your guy. 

It seems that every episode has become no challenge and we find that the other contestants are basically never competitive and that makes the show uninteresting. Is it interesting when, time after time after time, Final Jeopardy rolls around and Holzhauer has won so much money that the game is clearly not winnable for any opponent?

With the teachers tournament the show has returned to it's once compelling platform. When Holzhauer returns it's back to more interesting programming.


----------



## DaveNV (May 11, 2019)

WVBaker said:


> Clearly in the minority here however for me, his "run" has made the show boring.
> 
> Holzhauer, at least in my eyes, is simply overly pretentious with his "push of the chips" move among others. If someone enjoys that sort of pompous demeanor, voila, you've found your guy.
> 
> ...




He hasn't done the "pushing of the chips" move in awhile now.  I'm sure even he realizes what was clever at first is kind of pretentious.  

I agree about Final Jeopardy being kind of a lost cause, but while he's on the show, my perspective will be "How much will he win by today?"  And as in many things where there is a monstrous victory, his crash will be awesome.  I'm looking forward to the day when somebody beats him.  He's won a lot of money (good for him - he's earned it, in my view), but when his time comes, it'll be a great show.

Take note:  I'm a fan, but not a fanatic.  

Dave


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 11, 2019)

'Jeopardy!' champ James Holzhauer speaks on those who don't like his style.


https://www.deseretnews.com/article...-holzhauer-mlb-boston-red-sox-oakland-as.html.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 13, 2019)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Alex Trebek Says 'We Will Beat Cancer' After
> Admitting He Experiences 'Deep Sadness' Amid
> Diagnosis
> 
> ...


Here's a look back at Alex Trebeck's broadcast career:
Article: How Alex Trebek’s Decades-Long Career Hosting 'Jeopardy!' Racked Up an Insanely High Net Worth.

https://www.prevention.com/life/a27421200/alex-trebek-net-worth/


Richard 





MULTIZ321 said:


> Alex Trebek Says 'We Will Beat Cancer' After
> Admitting He Experiences 'Deep Sadness' Amid
> Diagnosis.
> 
> ...


----------



## WVBaker (May 13, 2019)

I hope Alex can stare this beast down and win this fight. It was once said that you never know how strong you are, until being strong is your only choice.

Stay strong.


----------



## am1 (May 13, 2019)

Brett said:


> James Holzhauerwas was just a "regular slacker" guy,  a C student ... took him six years to get on jeopardy  (with a forced smile)
> 
> *https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/07/arts/television/james-holzhauer-jeopardy.html?action=click&module=Editors Picks&pgtype=Homepage*



A’s teach and B’s work for C’s.  Not sure how accurate it is but sounds good and some of the times true.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 14, 2019)

Q&A: 'Jeopardy!' champ James Holzhauer on His Career as a Sports Gambler.


https://www.si.com/extra-mustard/2019/05/14/jeopardy-james-holzhauer-interview-sports-gambling.

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 15, 2019)

James Holzhauer's Dominance Has Made 'Jeopardy!' A Bigger Ratings Hit than 'Game Of Thrones'


https://uproxx.com/sports/james-holzhauer-jeopardy-ratings-history/


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 17, 2019)

Ken Jennings Revealed The First Time He Met 'Jeopardy!' Champion James Holzhauer.


https://uproxx.com/sports/ken-jennings-james-holzhauer-meeting-jeopardy/


Richard


----------



## am1 (May 17, 2019)

Guaranteed they meet up on Jeopardy once or a few times.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 21, 2019)

Tom Brady pledges to break diet and eat this if 'Jeopardy !' phenom lost.


https://www.foxnews.com/sports/tom-brady-jeopardy-james-holzhauer-win-strawberry.


Richard


----------



## Carol C (May 21, 2019)

Anybody here betting against James hitting the two million mark? And driving "Jeopardy" into bankruptcy? Honestly, if I were the producers I'd be throwing him hardball categories. Example...he didn't do well with "Ballet" and he does great with all those Sports categories...so...drop all Sports categories for the time being and include these:

"Ballet Pre- 20th Century"

"Turn of the Century Modern Dance"

"Tap Dance Through the Ages"

"Latin Jazz Dance 101"

(you get the picture...throw him some dance challenges!)


----------



## b2bailey (May 21, 2019)

I am one of those who does not watch Jeopardy on a regular basis, but I am recording it now. Sometimes I find the guy annoying, and almost rude as he rushes the host. On the other hand, Alex seems to like the guy, and he may be providing amusement in his health crisis.


----------



## DaveNV (May 21, 2019)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Tom Bendy pledges to break diet and eat this if 'Jeopardy !' phenom lost.
> 
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/sports/tom-brady-jeopardy-james-holzhauer-win-strawberry.
> ...




I think you meant Brady?

Dave


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 21, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> I think you meant Brady?
> 
> Dave


Thanks for the heads up.

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 23, 2019)

Ken Jennings Detailed The Thing He Admires
Most About 'Jeopardy!' Champ James Holzhauer.


https://uproxx.com/sports/james-holzhauer-ken-jennings-jeopardy-admires-most-may-21/


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 23, 2019)

'Jeopardy ' loses top ratings spot to 'Judge Judy ' without James Holzhauer.


https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/jeopardy-judge-judge-james-holzhaur-ratings.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 23, 2019)

Alex Trebek had a classic response to James
Holzhauer's 'two dimes' wager on Jeopardy.


https://www.usatoday.com/story/spor...k-response-james-holzhauer-jeopardy/39506441/


Richard


----------



## SmithOp (May 23, 2019)

The tease for todays show has a challenger with twice as much as James, should be a good one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Passepartout (May 23, 2019)

When (not 'if') he loses, it will be to a challenger who plays like he does, and happens to have categories that s/he is more knowledgeable about, and James goes 'all in' on a Daily Double and answers incorrectly wiping out his stash. I just haven't noticed a category that James isn't extremely knowledgeable about and has near instant recall of.

I'll be watching. . . .

Jm


----------



## rapmarks (May 23, 2019)

SmithOp said:


> The tease for todays show has a challenger with twice as much as James, should be a good one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Challenger had lead going into double jeopardy, then hit the daily double, which he answered correctly.


----------



## Passepartout (May 23, 2019)

Good contest today!


----------



## Panina (May 23, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Good contest today!


Yes, very good.


----------



## DaveNV (May 23, 2019)

I enjoyed that one.  James came through like a pro.  (And how the heck does he know some of this stuff?)

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (May 23, 2019)

I wonder if the people who select the contestants are screening for players who follow James' strategy. Still, his breadth of knowledge is astounding.  Can you tell I'm a fan?

Jim


----------



## Carta (May 23, 2019)

Holy Cow!!! I just finished reading the "internet" and I can't come close to beating James...hahahahahaha


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 23, 2019)

Jeopardy!' Champion James Holzhauer Finally Got Tested With Close Game..


https://uproxx.com/sports/jeopardy-champion-james-holzhauer-close-game-may-23/


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 24, 2019)

Sports Bettor James Holzhauer Becomes 2nd Player in Jeopardy History to Win $2M.


https://bleacherreport.com/articles...omes-2nd-player-in-jeopardy-history-to-win-2m.


Richard


----------



## Passepartout (May 24, 2019)

James ran into a challenger who started by asking for the big value clues, and picked off both of the Daily Doubles in Double Jeopardy- which he answered incorrectly. James looked a bit peeved and saw to it that that challenger wasn't present at Final Jeopardy.


----------



## OldGuy (May 25, 2019)

He's getting a little cocky.


----------



## dsmrp (May 25, 2019)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Jeopardy!' Champion James Holzhauer Finally Got Tested With Close Game..
> 
> 
> https://uproxx.com/sports/jeopardy-champion-james-holzhauer-close-game-may-23/
> ...



I was rooting for the challenger, Nate, in this game, and actually thought he could beat Holzhauer.  But from my 'armchair' perspective, I thought the challenger wagered too conservatively on Final Jeopardy.  He was ahead of Holzhauer by about $4-5K.  The 3rd contestant had $1200, so most she could have ended up with was $2400.  If Nate had wagered more so that the least he ended with was $2401, he would have been in either 2nd or 1st place regardless of how Holzhauer answered.  Oh well, at least it made it into a more interesting Final Jeopardy ending.

My husband thought that if Holzhauer keeps winning big, maybe the producers or network would cancel the show after this season, with Trebek's illness as the stated reason.  Are they getting more in commercial revenues to keep paying out the amounts Holzhauer is winning on each show?

Last week I heard Holzhauer put in a desired wish for a data stats type job on a professional sports team.  So maybe he's getting a little tired of playing and having to keep up on so many possible areas of trivia.  But not so tired of it that he's going to pass up the opportunity to earn $50K and up each game.


----------



## rapmarks (May 25, 2019)

dsmrp said:


> I was rooting for the challenger, Nate, in this game, and actually thought he could beat Holzhauer.  But from my 'armchair' perspective, I thought the challenger wagered too conservatively on Final Jeopardy.  He was ahead of Holzhauer by about $4-5K.  The 3rd contestant had $1200, so most she could have ended up with was $2400.  If Nate had wagered more so that the least he ended with was $2401, he would have been in either 2nd or 1st place regardless of how Holzhauer answered.  Oh well, at least it made it into a more interesting Final Jeopardy ending.
> 
> My husband thought that if Holzhauer keeps winning big, maybe the producers or network would cancel the show after this season, with Trebek's illness as the stated reason.  Are they getting more in commercial revenues to keep paying out the amounts Holzhauer is winning on each show?
> 
> Last week I heard Holzhauer put in a desired wish for a data stats type job on a professional sports team.  So maybe he's getting a little tired of playing and having to keep up on so many possible areas of trivia.  But not so tired of it that he's going to pass up the opportunity to earn $50K and up each game.


Nate was not ahead for final jeopardy, he was about six thousand behind by then. 
You really think they would cancel a popular show over paying out sixty thousand each episode.  They probably get $25000 per thirty second commercial, in each market.  I think Alex Tribec gets ten million a year.


----------



## dsmrp (May 25, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> Nate was not ahead for final jeopardy, he was about six thousand behind by then.
> You really think they would cancel a popular show over paying out sixty thousand .  They probably get $25000 per thirty second commercial.



Hmm, don't know why I thought Nate was ahead; anyway it wasn't a runaway for Holzhauer.  I still think Nate should have bet more than the $10K or so that he did, hindsight 20/20.

I wonder what the Las Vegas odds are for Holzhauer to keep on winning for 'x' number more games  ?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 28, 2019)

Jeopardy! legend Ken Jennings on if he could
beat James Holzhauer.


https://ftw.usatoday.com/2019/05/jeopardy-could-ken-jennings-beat-james-holzhauer.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 29, 2019)

AlexTrebek Reveals Some of His Tumors Have Shrunk by 50 Percent: 'It's Kind of Mind-Boggling'


https://people.com/health/alex-trebek-pancreatic-cancer-near-remission/


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 29, 2019)

'Jeopardy!' Champion James Holzhauer Has Won
Over $2.2 Million By Never Being Foolish Enough to Do 1 Thing

Be sure to also watch the Video.

https://www.inc.com/jeff-haden/jeop...r-does-1-simple-and-all-too-common-thing.html.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 29, 2019)

Alex Trebek shares 'mind-Boggling' pancreatic cancer update.


https://www.pbs.org/newshour/arts/alex-trebek-shares-mind-boggling-pancreatic-cancer-update.


Richard


----------



## Passepartout (May 29, 2019)

No doubt about it, he has the right attitude, and the support of millions of fans. I wish him and other cancer sufferers remission and long life.

Jim


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 29, 2019)

Jeopardy legends James Holzhauer and Ken Jennings exchange savage Twitter barbs.

https://www.golfdigest.com/story/je...nd-ken-jennings-exchange-savage-twitter-barbs.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 30, 2019)

Alex Trebek's Cancer Journey Eased By the Love of His Wife: 'My Heart Goes Out to Caregivers'.


https://people.com/health/alex-trebek-cancer-journey-eased-by-wife-jean.

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 30, 2019)

'Jeopardy!' host Alex Trebek reveals the person who has helped him the most with his cancer battle.


https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/jeopardy-alex-trebek-wife-cancer-battle.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 31, 2019)

James Holzhauer is Close To Another One Of Ken Jennings' 'Jeopardy!' Records.


https://uproxx.com/sports/jeopardy-champion-james-holzhauer-ken-jennings-money-record-may-30/


Richard


----------



## Passepartout (May 31, 2019)

'Only' $58,000 today. All in a (22 minute) day's work.


----------



## b2bailey (May 31, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> 'Only' $58,000 today. All in a (22 minute) day's work.


Not really a days work -- since they film multiple episodes each day.

I liked James' comment to Alex that he had not previously considered Jeopardy a possible profession.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 31, 2019)

Watch Ken Jennings Comment On 'Jeopardy!' Champion James +Holzhauer's Other Game Show
appearance.


https://uproxx.com/sports/jeopardy-champion-james-holzhauer-the-chase-ken-jennings-video/


Richard


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 1, 2019)

My, how jaded we've become. A month ago, a contestant who earned what James did today (ho-hum) would have beaten the all-time Jeopardy! record.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 2, 2019)

'Jeopardy!' Legend Ken Jennings Thinks He Could Hold His Own Against James Holzhauer.


https://www.inquisitr.com/5464269/j...e-could-hold-his-own-against-james-holzhauer/


Richard


----------



## LannyPC (Jun 2, 2019)

I haven't been watching, just following some of the reports about this on the 'net.  But during each show when each contestant is briefly interviewed after the first commercial break (midway through the first round), how often when JH is interviewed does the subject of Ken Jennings come up?  Just curious.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 3, 2019)

SPOILER ALERT!!!!

it ends tonight. Leaked by an affiliate station, James Holzhauer's streak has ended just shy of Ken Jennings record total.

I know what I will be doing at 4:30 this afternoon.

Jim


----------



## Luvtoride (Jun 3, 2019)

LOL...good one Passe...glad you put the SPOILER ALERT on that post!   Unfortunately, the NY Post where I read it today, didn't have the spoiler alert warning on the article!


----------



## Brett (Jun 3, 2019)

Luvtoride said:


> LOL...good one Passe...glad you put the SPOILER ALERT on that post!   Unfortunately, the NY Post where I read it today, didn't have the spoiler alert warning on the article!



it's in all the online newspapers 

spoiler alert !
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/03/...tion=click&module=Top Stories&pgtype=Homepage


----------



## Lydlady (Jun 3, 2019)

Really?! I can't seem to open the link. I can't believe how upset I'm getting over this.


----------



## WVBaker (Jun 3, 2019)

In the episode airing on Monday, Holzhauer’s “Jeopardy!” reign is coming to an end with his 33rd game, a tantalizing $58,484 shy of Jennings’s mark. The number of the day turned out to be $22,002, the amount that separated him from the winner, a librarian from Chicago named Emma Boettcher.   

The surprising end caused even the famously dispassionate host to practically lose his composure.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 3, 2019)

OK, here's my NSH Opinion. James is too smart to have made that mistake accidentally. It was totally unlike any play he has bade to date. I think he 'threw' the game on purpose because he knows his skill is unassailable, and doesn't want to be forever branded as the 'Giant Killer who defeated ken Jennings, for whom he has some affinity. He can go back to his 'regular' life- if being a professional gambler can be called 'regular.

That's my opinion and I'm sticking with it.

Jim


----------



## Brett (Jun 3, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> OK, here's my NSH Opinion. James is too smart to have made that mistake accidentally. It was totally unlike any play he has bade to date. I think he 'threw' the game on purpose because he knows his skill is unassailable, and doesn't want to be forever branded as the 'Giant Killer who defeated ken Jennings, for whom he has some affinity. He can go back to his 'regular' life- if being a professional gambler can be called 'regular.
> 
> That's my opinion and I'm sticking with it.
> 
> Jim




yes, as a professional gambler he obviously made a HUGE bet with the Las Vegas oddsmakers


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 3, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> OK, here's my NSH Opinion. James is too smart to have made that mistake accidentally. It was totally unlike any play he has bade to date. I think he 'threw' the game on purpose because he knows his skill is unassailable, and doesn't want to be forever branded as the 'Giant Killer who defeated ken Jennings, for whom he has some affinity. He can go back to his 'regular' life- if being a professional gambler can be called 'regular.
> 
> That's my opinion and I'm sticking with it.
> 
> Jim



He also made it clear he wanted to work with a pro sports team.  I wonder if he got an offer he couldn't refuse? I have the show set to record tonight, because I know I'll want to see and enjoy the spectacle.

Dave


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 3, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> OK, here's my NSH Opinion. James is too smart to have made that mistake accidentally. It was totally unlike any play he has bade to date. I think he 'threw' the game on purpose because he knows his skill is unassailable, and doesn't want to be forever branded as the 'Giant Killer who defeated ken Jennings, for whom he has some affinity. He can go back to his 'regular' life- if being a professional gambler can be called 'regular.
> 
> That's my opinion and I'm sticking with it.
> 
> Jim


James didn’t make a mistake
He hit the daily double on first question, the winner got the other two.  She bet her entire amount the first time and enough to put it out of reach the second time.  Only one question was missed the entire show.  James knew his only chance was for her to miss on final jeopardy  so he bet enough to get ahead of the third player and just enough so if she missed he would be ahead of her.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 3, 2019)

Why James Holzhauer wagered So Little Money in His Final 'Final Jeopardy'.


https://www.thewrap.com/why-james-holzhauer-wagered-so-little-money-final-jeopardy/


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 3, 2019)

James Holzhauer of 'Jeopardy' likely owes $I.2
million in taxes.

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/06/03/jam...rdy-likely-owes-1point2-million-in-taxes.html.


Richard


----------



## Karen G (Jun 3, 2019)

Bummer! I purposely didn't open the new posts on this thread until the show was over because I didn't want to know the outcome of tonight's show.  I'm sad that his run is over.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 3, 2019)

'Jeopardy!' star James Holzhauer reveals his
secrets to betting on the NFL.


https://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/...er-reveals-his-secrets-to-betting-on-the-nfl/


Richard


----------



## dsmrp (Jun 3, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> OK, here's my NSH Opinion. James is too smart to have made that mistake accidentally. It was totally unlike any play he has bade to date. I think he 'threw' the game on purpose because he knows his skill is unassailable, and doesn't want to be forever branded as the 'Giant Killer who defeated ken Jennings, for whom he has some affinity. He can go back to his 'regular' life- if being a professional gambler can be called 'regular.
> 
> That's my opinion and I'm sticking with it.
> 
> Jim





rapmarks said:


> James didn’t make a mistake
> He hit the daily double on first question, the winner got the other two.  She bet her entire amount the first time and enough to put it out of reach the second time.  Only one question was missed the entire show.  James knew his only chance was for her to miss on final jeopardy  so he bet enough to get ahead of the third player and just enough so if she missed he would be ahead of her.



I don't think James threw the game on purpose.  He seemed to be quite intent on his answers and selecting categories in the 2nd dbl jeopardy round. He kept coming back answering questions, but couldn't quite catch up to Emma the librarian. I think if anything the 3rd contestant was the spoiler for him, beating him to buzzer on several questions.

Even if James did want to finish his Jeopardy run, we'll never know if he tried to end it by be slower on his buzzing.  As a pro gambler, he knows that after a long run, the odds do catch up, so that 1 in 'x' chance does actually occur.  So although he most times found those Double Jeopardys, this game his opponent got 2 of them and he got the 1st one when he didn't have anything to wager, so couldn't double his money as Emma did on her Double Jeopardy chance.

Anyway James was a great sport loser  on this show, &  goes out an extremely memorable Jeopardy name for many years.  He'll hopefully be back for their Tournament of Champions. Maybe even compete against Ken Jennings some day.
If he doesn't get some publicity and name recognition for a sports team job, I don't know what else could help him in that regard


----------



## LannyPC (Jun 4, 2019)

WVBaker said:


> ...the winner, a librarian from Chicago named Emma Boettcher.



So the question now is What will become of Emma Boettcher? Will she go on a huge streak?

I ask this because does anyone remember Nancy Zerg?  Yes, that's right.  She's the one who ended Ken Jennings' 74-game winning streak and, IIRC, did not win another game after that.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 4, 2019)

James' timing and "luck" ran out.  He played it correctly in terms of his bet on Final Jeopardy . . . and the librarian was simply too much for him last night.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 4, 2019)

So, You Want To Know The Drama That Went
Down On Jeopardy Last Night? You're Not
Alone.


https://www.refinery29.com/en-us/20...holzhauer-lose-jeopardy-on-purpose-last-night.


Richard


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 4, 2019)

MULTIZ321 said:


> So, You Want To Know The Drama That Went
> Down On Jeopardy Last Night? You're Not
> Alone.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this, nothing nefarious, she beat him


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 4, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> Thanks for this, nothing nefarious, she beat him



It was apparent he knew the only way to win was if she got the Final Jeopardy answer wrong. It made sense.

I think another thing that hurt him was the first Double Jeopardy clue was the first clue James picked in the game. So all he got was $1000. Emma got both in the DJ round. In the entire game, only one clue was missed. Every other answer was right. So at the end of it all, she just beat him. No harm, no foul.

Thanks, James, for a good run. It was fun. Now I want to see James and Ken compete head to head in a Tournament of Champions.

Dave


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 4, 2019)

Did anyone notice he missed the questions about Smugglers Notch?


----------



## Lydlady (Jun 4, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Did anyone notice he missed the questions about Smugglers Notch?



Yes! And it was only one of two answers that I got that he didn't get.


----------



## "Roger" (Jun 4, 2019)

Love this ... from an article in _The Guardian_,

_Emma Boettcher had never even heard of Jeopardy phenomenon James Holzhauer before she beat him on Monday night’s episode of the celebrated US quiz show, defeating him before he could break the $2.52m record for the most money won on the show.

Owing to the taping schedule of the program, none of the episodes of Holzhauer’s near historic and widely followed streak had aired when the University of Chicago librarian faced off against him in March, so his 32-day run and $2.46m in winnings were news to her._


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jun 4, 2019)

"Roger" said:


> Love this ... from an article in _The Guardian_,
> 
> _Emma Boettcher had never even heard of Jeopardy phenomenon James Holzhauer before she beat him on Monday night’s episode of the celebrated US quiz show, defeating him before he could break the $2.52m record for the most money won on the show.
> 
> Owing to the taping schedule of the program, none of the episodes of Holzhauer’s near historic and widely followed streak had aired when the University of Chicago librarian faced off against him in March, so his 32-day run and $2.46m in winnings were news to her._



WOW---that is interesting to me.

I say that because I thought some of the contestants (a male from about two weeks ago), started wagering HIGH amounts on Daily Doubles.  I though HE did that, having seen how James plays, and I thought SHE did the same last night because of seeing James' strategic bidding.


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 4, 2019)

Watching Emma, it is like deja Vu all over again.  
Same intense look, wagered everything on the daily double, starting from the bottom, 
Here we go again.........


----------



## am1 (Jun 4, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> Watching Emma, it is like deja Vu all over again.
> Same intense look, wagered everything on the daily double, starting from the bottom,
> Here we go again.........



But then 0 in final and did not get the answer right.  She can try her best but I doubt she wil last.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 4, 2019)

am1 said:


> But then 0 in final and did not get the answer right.  She can try her best but I doubt she wil last.


Agreed. She may have just gotten favorable categories on Monday's show, but while she had an unassailable total by game's end today, had the center contestant correctly answered the second Daily Double in Double Jeopardy, young Emma would be headed home.

I predict a short reign. She wagers well, but doesn't have the smarts to dominate.

Jim


----------



## IngridN (Jun 4, 2019)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> WOW---that is interesting to me.
> 
> I say that because I thought some of the contestants (a male from about two weeks ago), started wagering HIGH amounts on Daily Doubles.  I though HE did that, having seen how James plays, and I thought SHE did the same last night because of seeing James' strategic bidding.



IIRC, he said that they taped 5 shows a day and he was able to watch a couple being taped before he was picked as a contestant. I assume she was picked for the first taping so was unable to see James' strategy. Based on her wagering on her first DD, I am surprised at that statement as well as her low wager on her 2nd DD.

I really enjoyed watching James' reign and am sorry he lost prior to beating Jennings' winning total.

Ingrid


----------



## "Roger" (Jun 5, 2019)

IngridN said:


> ..I assume she was picked for the first taping so was unable to see James' strategy....
> 
> Ingrid


Based on an article published in the NY Times (written way back, but they agreed not to publish it until the show was aired on TV), you are correct. Emma had hoped for one of the shows taped later in the day, but her name was called for the first taping.

The article mentions that as soon as she won, she started preparing for later appearances. It also mentions that Holtzhauer later emailed her offering his congratulations and giving her tips on how to win. I take this as suggesting that she survived the shows that were taped immediately afterwords.

A Princeton graduate, U of North Carolina graduate student who wrote a thesis on the show, and someone who apparently has been practicing in front of a TV pretending she was on the show since she was a teenage, ... not someone I would want to face as a contestant on the show.


----------



## WVBaker (Jun 5, 2019)

Regardless how many games she wins, she will always be a giant killer. I for one and perhaps the only one, was glad to see Holtzhauer defeated.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 5, 2019)

'Jeopardy!' Will Take 'Appropriate Action ' Against The Person That Leaked Footage Of Holzhauer's Loss.


https://uproxx.com/sports/jeopardy-james-holzhauer-loss-footage-leak-response/


Richard


----------



## WVBaker (Jun 5, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> OK, here's my NSH Opinion. James is too smart to have made that mistake accidentally. It was totally unlike any play he has bade to date. I think he 'threw' the game on purpose because he knows his skill is unassailable, and doesn't want to be forever branded as the 'Giant Killer who defeated ken Jennings, for whom he has some affinity. He can go back to his 'regular' life- if being a professional gambler can be called 'regular.
> 
> That's my opinion and I'm sticking with it.
> 
> Jim



So what really happened? In his own words, Holzhauer explained on "SportsCenter": "I didn't beat myself. I just played my best and got outplayed." 

https://www.usatoday.com/story/life...s-favorite-conspiracy-theory-loss/1350351001/


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 5, 2019)

WVBaker said:


> So what really happened? In his own words, Holzhauer explained on "SportsCenter": "I didn't beat myself. I just played my best and got outplayed."


So what else would you expect him to say? Of course he's going to say he played his best. The problem I see with that is that in 33 appearances, he had never made such small DD wagers as evidenced by him going into Final Jeopardy in second place to another player- Emma.

I think it's time to put this thread to rest. It's simply no longer the 'James Holzhauer show'.

Jim


----------



## OldGuy (Jun 5, 2019)

DW said something about his low final wager, so I reviewed it.

The winner bet enough so that if James bet everything and got the right answer, she would win by $1, and James bet the amount that if she got the wrong answer and bet nothing he would win if he got the right answer.

So, again, it was the proper wager.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 5, 2019)

OldGuy said:


> DW said something about his low final wager, so I reviewed it.
> 
> The winner bet enough so that if James bet everything and got the right answer, she would win by $1, and James bet the amount that if she got the wrong answer and bet nothing he would win if he got the right answer.
> 
> So, again, it was the proper wager.


Slight correction - he had to bet enough to be more than the third persons max bet if the third person had the correct answer also, which he did. James bet enough to ensure a second place finish or a win if Emma had a wrong answer.

Richard


----------



## OldGuy (Jun 5, 2019)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Slight correction - he had to bet enough to be more than the third persons max bet if the third person had the correct answer also, which he did. James bet enough to ensure a second place finish or a win if Emma had a wrong answer.
> 
> Richard



Yeah that.

Still, a proper bet.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jun 5, 2019)

OldGuy said:


> Yeah that.
> 
> Still, a proper bet.



I agree, an ABSOLUTELY PROPER BET!   Heck, even I know that, and with HIS background,
why would anyone question his bet???

Was it a 'conservative' bet---unlike all of his AGGRESSIVE previous bets---yes it was.

BUT---he was BEHIND this time-----duh----that's THE DIFFERENCE.

The three things that got him, were (IMHO) shows

1)  The other two contestants were able to 'buzz in' with more regularity than the previous 
contestants that James encountered

2) His FIRST choice of category hit the Daily Double---so he could only wager $1000 max.

3) Emma got BOTH DD in Double Jeopardy---and wagered quite largely on the first one (more conservative on the second one).

No sour grapes, but had James gotten either of the DD in second round, I am quite certain he would have won again.

I miss him being on Jeopardy.............

BUT---he (IMHO) simply got beaten by Emma, with the way it went---he did NOT make any major mistake(s).

Pat


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 5, 2019)

Ken Jennings Loved How James Holzhauer's 'Jeopardy!' Run Brought People Together.

https://uproxx.com/sports/ken-jennings-james-holzhauer-jeopardy-run-perspective/


Richard


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 5, 2019)

Missed jeopardy today, did Emma win again?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 5, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> Missed jeopardy today, did Emma win again?


Yes, in a runaway.

Richard


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 6, 2019)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Yes, in a runaway.
> 
> Richard


And now she is gone


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 6, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> And now she is gone



Really?  So "flash in the pan" strikes again?  A similar thing happened with the person who beat Ken Jennings.

Dave


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 6, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Really?  So "flash in the pan" strikes again?  A similar thing happened with the person who beat Ken Jennings.
> 
> Dave


She won three games and almost one hundred thousand


----------



## Panina (Jun 6, 2019)

Where James needed to be very smart to win what he did, there still is an element of luck in the game.  If he found his daily double a question or two later, or if he got one in the second round the result would be different.  I enjoyed his run and hope he gets his dream job.


----------



## LannyPC (Jun 6, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Really?  So "flash in the pan" strikes again?  A similar thing happened with the person who beat Ken Jennings.



You're thinking Nancy Zerg.  IIRC, she lost the game after she beat Jennings.


----------



## Carol C (Jun 7, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> Watching Emma, it is like deja Vu all over again.
> Same intense look, wagered everything on the daily double, starting from the bottom,
> Here we go again.........


Yeah but she didnt have a fake smile.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 7, 2019)

Here's How Emma Boettcher, The 'Jeopardy!' Champion Who Took Down James Holzhauer, Was
Dethroned.


https://uproxx.com/sports/jeopardy-emma-james-holzhauer-lost-video/


Richard


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 7, 2019)

I think they look like brother and sister.
My friend was on Jeopardy, she is a witty and charming person, but she came across as stiff and humorless on the show.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 7, 2019)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Here's How Emma Boettcher, The 'Jeopardy!' Champion Who Took Down James Holzhauer, Was Dethroned.


Holzhauer's strategy of going for the big $$ clues first- searching for the DD's then making big bets on them may have long term effects on the play of the game. Back in the day, contestants would go through the clues in an orderly manner, top to bottom (mostly) and seemed happy when they'd get some applause for 'running' a category. Built-in was some 'advantage' going into Double Jeopardy by having the last-place contestant select the first clue- though answering it is a free-for-all available to all.

I think the 'Holzhauer effect' has already fundamentally changed the game.

Jim


----------



## Patri (Jun 7, 2019)

I didn't watch any of this, but maybe will for the Tournament of Champions.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 7, 2019)

I guess we are back to 'normal' now. 4 champions in 5 days. Today's play was seemingly un-influenced by James. Ho-hum. It frees me up from HAVING to be in front of the TV at 4:30.

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 7, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> I guess we are back to 'normal' now. 4 champions in 5 days. Today's play was seemingly un-influenced by James. Ho-hum. It frees me up from HAVING to be in front of the TV at 4:30.
> 
> Jim



How do you get Jeopardy at 4:30?  Do you have satellite?

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 7, 2019)

Nope. We have cable. I guess it's syndicated and to a degree they can run it any time. We get a 52 week old show at 4 and the new one at 4:30.


----------



## Lydlady (Jun 7, 2019)

I get what you mean. We went out to dinner tonight and I wasn't concerned about being home at 7:00 to watch Jeopardy.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 7, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Nope. We have cable. I guess it's syndicated and to a degree they can run it any time. We get a 52 week old show at 4 and the new one at 4:30.



That's nice, if you're home.  Seattle's ABC station has Wheel at 7:00 and Jeopardy at 7:30.  First-run on Monday through Friday, then old rerun episodes on Saturday and Sunday evenings.

Dave


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 8, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> That's nice, if you're home.  Seattle's ABC station has Wheel at 7:00 and Jeopardy at 7:30.  First-run on Monday through Friday, then old rerun episodes on Saturday and Sunday evenings.
> 
> Dave


That is what we have in Florida. In Wisconsin Dells it is 4:30, in Chicago 3:30, and in Green Bay it was six on Fox.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 8, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> That is what we have in Florida. In Wisconsin it is 4:30, in Chicago 3:30, and in Green Bay it was six on Fox.



In Milwaukee, it's 6p for Jeopardy and 6:30p for Wheel . . . both on the local CBS affiliate.


----------



## am1 (Jun 8, 2019)

The effect will take place after the summer.  As these shows were taped right after he lost.  The contestants probably have no idea who is at the time of the tapings.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 20, 2019)

'Jeopardy!' champ James Holzhauer donates to pancreatic cancer charity walk in Trebek's
honor.


https://www.foxnews.com/entertainme...or-cure-of-same-cancer-afflicting-alex-trebek.


Richard


----------



## LannyPC (Jun 20, 2019)

I haven't been watching but, is Emma still reigning or has she been defeated?


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 20, 2019)

LannyPC said:


> I haven't been watching but, is Emma still reigning or has she been defeated?


Long gone. She only lasted a couple of days, and there has been a series of one day 'champions'. They're doing another kids' tournament now.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 22, 2019)

'Jeopardy!' phenom James Holzhauer is playing in the World Series of Poker 


https://www.usatoday.com/story/spor...auer-world-series-of-poker-jeopardy/39613699/


Richard


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 23, 2019)

Since we have been back to Wisconsin, I haven’t watched much jeopardy.  NBC has a problem on all its programming,  the lips move, and a few seconds later, the words come on.  Totally disconcerting


----------

